# New chapter in life



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

So on the 20th of September after almost 8 years in the Marine Corps me and my wife will be moving to Tyler,TX where I will start a new career. My question is how's the trapping, waterfowl, deer, hog ect. hunting? Don't know how much time I'll have but I want to get out and do some. Any help would be great.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck on your new career in Texas. Can't help you as far as the hunting down there goes.

Just wanted to say, THANK YOU for your service to our country.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the thanks Beerman. I bet you'll have plenty to hunt, finding the ground on which to do it may be an issue.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'd like to thank you and your wife, for you service. I can't help you with the hunting question, but I am sure you will find plenty of it. Best of luck with your new career.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on the new adventure, I'm sure some of the members from that area will chime in.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good Luck and Thanx


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wish I could help on the hunting info but Tyler is a loooooong way from my part of the world. I do want to offer my thanks and appreciation for your years of service. Those like you give the rest of us what too many take for granted. Freedom is not free and I will be eternally grateful to you and all the service members past, present and future.

:hunter:


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for your service, sir!

Hunting all around Texas is good but getting access is very difficult. There is no public hunting land and land owners have found that big money can be made from leases. Deer are the new cattle out here and the land owners know it.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd like to say thank you for your years of service.

Years ago I was offered a transfer to Texas. After researching the access to land or lack thereof I turned it down.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Semper Fi Marine--Good luck in your new Career---Thanks for your Service-----sb [usmc "66--69"]*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

El Gato Loco said:


> Thank you for your service, sir!
> 
> Hunting all around Texas is good but getting access is very difficult. There is no public hunting land and land owners have found that big money can be made from leases. Deer are the new cattle out here and the land owners know it.


Actually there is public hunting land. I can not attest as to the quality of the hunting but maybe this will help.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/public/lands/maps/

:hunter:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for your service! Hit me up when you make it to heaven (Texas) and I'll take you hunting.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh yeah start practicing sayin ya'll.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

THanks everyone! It makes me feel good to know that there are those that still care! 22magnum I will definately hit you up when I get settled in. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cant help in the least bit about hunting down there

but i too want to say thanks for serving this once great nation of ours,thanks for all you and your wife have sacrificed over the years

as a father of two sons whom are currently serving,i know that the family sacrifices as much as the soldiers themselves do

i big salute to you and yours

SEMPER FIDELIS MARINE


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Actually there is public hunting land. I can not attest as to the quality of the hunting but maybe this will help.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/public/lands/maps/
> 
> :hunter:


I should have said no "real" hunting. If you like to bird hunt, or shoot at other things with bird shot then there are a few spots.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

El Gato Loco said:


> I should have said no "real" hunting. If you like to bird hunt, or shoot at other things with bird shot then there are a few spots.


Real trigger happy hunters.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------

